# ribbon cable ID



## PeterT (Mar 24, 2021)

Any of you electrical savvy guys recognize this kind of ribbon cable? From memory its about 5mm wide x 1mm thick x maybe 60mm long, 3 gold metal contact pads on one side. It slides into a matching socket receptacle.


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 24, 2021)

It might be FFC. Flexible flat cable.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 24, 2021)

It does look like that, thanks John. I tried a couple keywords with 3-pin/pad/connector.. mostly the count is higher. I think I need to extract some info off the cable & try searching on that


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 24, 2021)

DigiKey.ca may be a good source.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 25, 2021)

Yes I was on that site. I couldn't narrow down the search so will have to see what i can read off my cable. I may also be wrong about the number of pins & that's why. Looking at my pic I see 4 contacts on the plug-in receptacle, maybe I'm wrong about 3.

found this on ebay, getting warmer...


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 25, 2021)

Can you not just use the number of conductors you need and cut off the excess strands (or leave them, if you have space)?


----------



## PeterT (Mar 25, 2021)

My issue is I would like a slightly longer ribbon. I want to relocate a switch & suspect this one will be too short to reach. Both ends have these teeny copper pads which plug into a corresponding contact receptacle. I could do some micro soldering splicing preserving the ends but yeesh it’s tiny & would be in a pickle if I buggered it up.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 26, 2021)

The DigiKey website isn't the easiest to navigate. I would call or email them with want you have and what you need and let them find it.


----------



## PeterT (Apr 15, 2021)

I ended up sourcing ribbon cable through Ebay supplier. Dirt cheap & fast delivery. The switch relocation went as planned. The magic smoke stayed in. The longer length allows me to open the TX like a book. Now I have a tactile push button positioned exactly where I want & no longer have to put grip tape on the unit.


----------

